# Rein informativ - Daten aus Excel-Tabelle in Java-Programm importieren



## mar (25. Apr 2010)

Hallo und Guten Morgen, 

besteht die Möglichkeit daten aus einer Excell Tabelle 
in eine JComboBox zu übertragen oder eine JList.
Kennt einer von euch ein gutes Tutorial.

Gruß


----------



## faetzminator (25. Apr 2010)

Schau dir mal folgendes an: POI-HSSF and POI-XSSF - Java API To Access Microsoft Excel Format Files


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Apr 2010)

Vielleicht sind auch folgende Links für dich interessant:
JExcelApi
Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents
Excel and Java - Read and Write Excel with Java


----------



## mar (25. Apr 2010)

Hallo danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Schau ich mir gleich mal an Danke.
gruß


----------

